# Slang in WWII



## sabrina (May 21, 2009)

I am looking for common slang terms used during WWII.

The more phrases, words, etc. pertaining to not ony aviation but also daily life, the better. I am especially interested if there was a derogatory term used for men who were not in the service--may it be because of failing the physical or some other reason--there must have been some words that enlisted guys used.

Thank you in advance!

--"sabrina"

Pilot
Writer


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 21, 2009)

"he's 4-F." Failed physical.

Marine Tiger - Italian POW released in local community (around NY)

Butter Bar Baby - 2nd Lt.


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2009)

FUBAR - F*cked Up Beyond All Recognition (yeah I know about Spielberg )

GI - soldier/ as in Government Issue


----------



## sabrina (May 21, 2009)

Thanks, guys. The more the merrier...keep it coming.


----------



## Amsel (May 21, 2009)

Jody


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2009)

I came across this while looking to see if BOHICA was used in WWII

https://www.vetfriends.com/lingo/index.cfm

Select WWII


----------



## sabrina (May 21, 2009)

vikingBerserker: fantastic website - thank you.


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2009)

Hi Sabrina. I don't know if British wartime slang would be of interest, but if so, there's been a small book published recently, describing, and in many cases giving the origin of, many of the words and phrases used by the RAF. If you think it will help, let me know, and I'll try to find the publisher's details etc.
Terry.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (May 22, 2009)

Romanians pilots used the word "ciori" for enemy planes. Translated in english it means crow, but with a more insulting meaning.


----------

